# Medicare Makes Five Star Rating System for Nursing Homes Even Tougher



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2015)

They now are making sure that nursing homes that get a five star rating actually deserve it.  This is important for many people who are guided by these rating to choose a nursing home for themselves or a loved one.  http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Medic...ing-System-for-nursing-homes-even-tougher.htm


“CMS is committed to improving _Nursing Home Compare_ and the _Five Star Quality Rating System_to ensure they are the most trusted and easy-to-use resources we can provide,” said Patrick Conway, M.D., CMS Deputy Administrator for Innovation and Quality and Chief Medical Officer for CMS.

 “Consumers can feel confident that Nursing Home Compare’s star ratings include measures that matter most to nursing home residents and their families and challenge nursing homes to continuously improve care.”

Since CMS standards for performance on quality measures are increasing, many nursing homes will see a decline in their quality measures star rating.  By making this change, Nursing Home Compare will include more meaningful distinctions in performance for consumers and focus nursing homes on continuously improving care focused on residents, families, and their caregivers.

 About two thirds of nursing homes will see a decline in their quality measures rating and about one third of nursing homes will experience a decline in their Overall Five Star Rating.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 7, 2015)

Since I directly work in this environment I've come to one conclusion: The people who regulate these places are as nuts as the one's who own and run them.

The place I work in has declined in their star rating in the over 4 years I've worked there. And from someone working the floor, I see no changes. I'm still killing myself. Oh they are on us about overtime now, making my job even more stressful. I'm just trying to figure out how many more months I can hang on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2015)

That's a shame Kitties.  Too bad their priority is cutting corners, instead of their employees and residents.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 9, 2015)

It truly is SeaBreeze. Since these are for profit corporations. The money is the bottom line.


----------

